# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Фото-факт: Афганистан

## Vanya

Красотища... (:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Дворец Амина после штурма советским спецназом ГРУ

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Расстрелянные талибами статуи Будд

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Кабул

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Афганская борзая (Афган)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
В феврале — марте 1987 г. при проведении операции «Шквал» этот комплекс был взят подразделением спецназа ГРУ ГШ ВС СССР "Каскад". По другим данным, подразделением спецназа КГБ СССР "Вымпел".
В декабре 2001 года в ходе военной операции против движения "Талибан" комплекс был взят Объединённым антиталибским фронтом при поддержке международной коалиции

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

